# pt111 g2 loose mags.



## welch (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi i've had the g2 for about 2 years. probly havent fired 150 rounds thru it. rides around with me in my truck. when I got it the mags were nice and tight. No rattle.. Now both both mags fit very loose. They flop around and rattle. gun has not been abused. Any one had any problems like this ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Never had the pistol in question, but does it do it fully loaded and seated in the pistol? Sounds odd that the mags would loosen up like that in the pistol, especially w/ a low round count? Generally mags would do the opposite such as bulging a bit and not drop free fully loaded. Does that particular firearm have a polymer magazine release? Are the magazine cutouts overly worn? Only other explanation that I can think of is a wearing magazine well, but I've never heard of that one. I'd likewise want to say that either the magazines are out of spec, or the magazine well, but you've implied they were tight fitting once.


----------



## welch (Apr 1, 2014)

yes. I purchased the gun new. mags fit snug and tight. not sure on the mag release. but the mags are both full. they are both loose fitting. they work fine . they seat good. every thing works good. It just bothers me that this would happen. Do you think that setting in a hot truck cab would couse the polymer frame to distort? I will probly end up sending it to taurus.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

welch said:


> ...do you think that setting in a hot truck cab would couse the polymer frame to distort?...


*Yes!*


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Was curious about your dilemma and through a little research(Taurus Forum, ect...) others are having or had the issue with their magazines fitting loose and rattling in their PT111 G2. They all seem to say the pistol functions fine, but their magazines fit looser and rattle more than what they prefer. Some say it's more common in some of the newer G2's and less so in the older models. However, I didn't find any resolution or direct answer to the issue.


----------



## welch (Apr 1, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Yes!*


If. taurus handguns cant hold up to the heat of setting in a truck all day in the console. I might have got the wrong gun. My fn57 sets in it . not had any truble with it and it is all polymer. Havent had it as long as the taurus.


----------



## TEXN8 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have 3 g2'so to date and live in the Texas heat , ie my truck interior routinely gets to 150*F and have never had a problem. Send that puppy to Taurus and let them fix it. Don't think it's the Polymer.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, my G2 has a little rattle to the magazines, always has. It does not seem to affect they way that particular pistol runs though...runs great. BTW, I have other pistols that do this too OP.


----------

